# Overdue review of the Duranto Jester from Metro Grade Goods



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is a long overdue video review of the Duranto Jester from Metro Grade Goods.






Spoiler alert, I absolutely love this frame!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Ohhhh, so sexy.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

peppermack said:


> Ohhhh, so sexy.


Indeed!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Great video. I have 2 of those frames, 1 by metro and other by peppermack ( metro core ): love them! Metro Grade puts out amazing work - waiting and watching for his next creation in ttf to add to my collection. Have fun with that shooter!


----------

